# Software > OpenWrt >  Crashes σε ταρατσοrouter με openwrt

## baskin

Τις τελευταίες μέρες, αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με ένα ταρατσοpc το οποίο φοράει openwrt (acinonyx build-0009).

To pc έχει έναν τετραπλό με 3 cm9 ενεργές και δύο lan κάρτες. Άλλαξα μητρική, CPU και μνήμες αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζετε, οπότε έχω αρχίσει να υποπτεύομαι τον τετραπλό ή ένα από τα interfaces.

Το λέω αυτό γιατί όλα τα σκασίματα συμβαίνουν όταν περνάει σχετικά αρκετό traffic από ένα από τα wireless interfaces

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος (κάποιο log) στο openwrt που μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιο στοιχείο;

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;

Το link στο οποίο ανήκει το interface (μια CM9) έχει από την απέναντι πλευρά ταρατσοpc με openwrt (ίδια version) και μία R52.

Για αρχή απενεργοποίησα το compression στον madwifi (για το συγκεκριμένο link) για να δω.

Τέλος σε full traffic σε τουλάχιστον ένα από τα άλλα wireless interfaces δεν έχει τύχει να κολλήσει.

Βοήθεια γιατί είναι σε άλλο χώρο και τρέχω να το κάνω reset (ας είναι καλά το μηχανάκι μου και οι μικρές αποστάσεις στο νησί).

----------


## geosia

Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πρόσφατα. Crashes σε ένα ταρατσοπισί με ΜΤ. 

Η μόνη ένδειξη που εντόπισα βάζοντας οθόνη στο ταρατσοπισί και προκαλώντας το πρόβλημα ήταν κάποιο μήνυμα του kernel για crash σε buffer στην μνήμη, τίποτα άλλο πιο διαφωτιστικό.  ::  

Τελικά δια της ατόπου αλλάζοντας μία, μία τις κάρτες στα if και παρακολουθώντας πότε έσκαγε βρήκα τον ένοχο. Μία προβληματική CM9 η οποία αλλάχτηκε και πετάχτηκε στα σκουπίδια.

Νομίζω πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την ίδια μέθοδο. Αλλαγή μία, μία τις κάρτες στα if μέχρι να βρεθεί ο ένοχος.  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με OpenWRT είχα και εγώ και τελικά έφταιγε η CF καρτούλα που το είχα εγκαταστήσει (τα είχε παίξει).

----------


## baskin

Άλλαξα θέση την κάρτα στον τετραπλό (είχε μία κενή) και δύο μέρες τώρα δεν έχει κρασάρει.

Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να απομονώσω το πρόβλημα. Θα συνεχίσω να το παρακολουθώ για να δω πως θα πάει.

Το κακό είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή στο σχετικά άμεσο μέλλον θέλω να βάλω ακόμη ένα link στον τετραπλό.

Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα, καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## spyros_28

Βαλε microtik........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## baskin

> Βαλε microtik........


Να είσαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα. Τελικά αποφάσισα να του βάλω sVista.  ::  

Τα νέα από το μέτωπο είναι τα εξής (ακούς acinonyx :: 

Ενεργοποίησα πάλι το compression και στα δύο άκρα και μετά από μερικές ώρες ο router πάλι κράσαρε. Τις δύο μέρες που λειτουργούσε είχε ενεργοποιημένο το compression σε ένα άλλο link (το δεύτερο έχει από την απέναντι μια WLM54AG που δεν υποστηρίζει compression και το τρίτο είναι αυτό που μάλλον κάνει τα κόλπα).

Λεπτομέρεια: Στο link όπου είναι ενεργό το compression (και από ότι φαίνεται δεν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα) ο απέναντι έχει και αυτός CM9. Στο προβληματικό (έτσι θεωρώ τουλάχιστον) ο απέναντι φοράει μία R52 (λες επειδή είναι Mikrotik η R52 να στέλνει κατάρες που την έχω βάλει σε openwrt και να κρασάρει τον απέναντι router).

Εν τέλει έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου. Περιμένω μία νέα CM9 και έναν τετραπλό, αλλά θέλω να το βρω το ρημάδι το πρόβλημα σε τι οφείλεται.

Ξέρει κανείς πως να κάνω το openwrt να στέλνει log σε έναν syslog server, μπας και δω κάνα φως από εκεί;

----------


## spyros_28

Υπαρχει καθολου περιπτωση να δουλευεις l2tp?

----------


## baskin

> Υπαρχει καθολου περιπτωση να δουλευεις l2tp?


Μπα!!!

Πάντως από την τελευταία αναφορά μου, χωρίς ενεργοποιημένο το compression, δεν έχω φάει κάνα crash.

Με το l2tp τι παίζει;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Υπαρχει καθολου περιπτωση να δουλευεις l2tp?
> 
> 
> Μπα!!!
> 
> Πάντως από την τελευταία αναφορά μου, χωρίς ενεργοποιημένο το compression, δεν έχω φάει κάνα crash.
> 
> Με το l2tp τι παίζει;


κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι όλος ο κόσμος είναι mtik  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> ...


Βασικα το να εχει το mt crashaρισματα καθε λιγο και λιγακι αδυνατο σαν το openwrt.  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

[quote=spyros_28]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "spyros_28":35xo36he
> 
> ...


Βασικα το να εχει το mt crashaρισματα καθε λιγο και λιγακι αδυνατο σαν το openwrt.  ::   :: [/quote:35xo36he]



```
sotirisk-router:~# uptime
 23:23:42 up 92 days,  5:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.23, 0.10, 0.02
```

Δεν είναι openwrt αλλά u get the point πιστεύω!

----------


## acoul

> ```
> sotirisk-router:~# uptime
>  23:23:42 up 92 days,  5:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.23, 0.10, 0.02
> ```
> 
> Δεν είναι openwrt αλλά u get the point πιστεύω!


πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν ακόμη ένα δυό άνθρωποι σε αυτό το φόρουμ  ::

----------


## baskin

> Βασικα το να εχει το mt crashaρισματα καθε λιγο και λιγακι αδυνατο σαν το openwrt.


Έχω άλλα τέσσερα που δεν έχουν κρασάρει ποτέ, μόνο η ΔΕΗ τα rebootάρει.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=spyros_28]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "spyros_28":1ger8ugi
> 
> ...


Βασικα το να εχει το mt crashaρισματα καθε λιγο και λιγακι αδυνατο σαν το openwrt.  ::   :: [/quote:1ger8ugi]
Αν δεν πετάξει την μπηχτή του, θα σκάσει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

[quote=bedazzled]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> ...


Αν δεν πετάξει την μπηχτή του, θα σκάσει.  ::   ::   :: [/quote:36gj6hvo]
Μην μου πεις, για να πεταγεσαι και εσυ εχεις και εσυ operwrt.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Βαλε microtik........   
> 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα. Τελικά αποφάσισα να του βάλω sVista.  
> 
> Τα νέα από το μέτωπο είναι τα εξής (ακούς acinonyx
> 
> ...


Σε αυτά τα crashαρίσματα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις αιτία..

Για να στέλνεις σε απομακρυσμένο syslogd κάνεις τα εξής:



```
uci set system.cfg1.log_ip=XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
uci commit system
reboot
```

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=spyros_28]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "spyros_28":3tiot24f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Μην μου πεις, για να πεταγεσαι και εσυ εχεις και εσυ operwrt.[/quote:3tiot24f]
Παρεξήγησες πάλι... στον acoul αναφερόμουν αγαπητέ.  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Το παλικαρι εχει συνηθεια να πεταγεται που δεν μου κανει πλεον εντυπωση και νομιζα πως το ελεγες για μενα.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Το παλικαρι εχει συνηθεια να πεταγεται που δεν μου κανει πλεον εντυπωση και νομιζα πως το ελεγες για μενα.


έτσι !! να βλέπω αγάπες και αγκαλίτσες και δεν θέλω τίποτε άλλο !!  ::

----------


## baskin

Λαμβάνω συνέχεια το παρακάτω message κάθε φορά με άλλο pid:



```
23:49:59	3	INFO	SL	10.214.0.253	 init: process '/bin/ash --login' (pid 4421) exited. Scheduling it for restart.
23:49:59	3	INFO	SL	10.214.0.253	 init: starting pid 4423, tty '/dev/ttyS0': '/bin/ash'
```

Κάθε sec έχω και από ένα τέτοιο. Σημαίνει κάτι; Αν είναι φυσιολογικό πως μπορώ να το απενεργοποιήσω;

----------


## trendy

Μπαίνεις με shell από τη σειριακή θύρα;

----------


## baskin

> Μπαίνεις με shell από τη σειριακή θύρα;


Δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί. Μπορώ και να το απενεργοποιήσω. Μάλλον ήταν από default, δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ενεργοποιήσει (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος). Πως κλείνει;

----------


## xrg

Αν το λαμβάνεις συνέχεια χωρίς να σκαλίζεις τη σειριακή σου, κάτι άλλο βρωμάει. Μήπως έχει χαλάσει η σειριακή και δεν μπορεί το σύστημα να την ανοίξει (π.χ. έχει "χάσει" ο πυρήνας την uart..) ;

----------


## baskin

> Αν το λαμβάνεις συνέχεια χωρίς να σκαλίζεις τη σειριακή σου, κάτι άλλο βρωμάει. Μήπως έχει χαλάσει η σειριακή και δεν μπορεί το σύστημα να την ανοίξει (π.χ. έχει "χάσει" ο πυρήνας την uart..) ;


Ενδέχεται να παίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Υπάρχει τρόπος να την απενεργοποιήσω, αφού δεν την χρησιμοποιώ;

----------


## acoul

IRQ conflict ??


```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------


## baskin

Αυτά έχω:



```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0
  0:    4099450    XT-PIC-XT        timer
  1:          2    XT-PIC-XT        i8042
  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade
  3:     905007    XT-PIC-XT        wifi0
  6:     511663    XT-PIC-XT        wifi1
  8:          0    XT-PIC-XT        rtc
  9:     942095    XT-PIC-XT        eth1
 12:    2130798    XT-PIC-XT        eth0, wifi2
 14:      28135    XT-PIC-XT        ide0
NMI:          0
LOC:    4099470
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

----------


## acoul

απουσιάζει η σειριακή στο INT 4 ... το alix δίνει το ακόλουθο:


```
           CPU0
  0:   50071554    XT-PIC-XT        timer
  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade
  4:          8    XT-PIC-XT        serial
  8:          0    XT-PIC-XT        rtc
  9:  343073579    XT-PIC-XT        wifi0
 10:  449959001    XT-PIC-XT        eth0
 11:  372393966    XT-PIC-XT        wifi1
 14:       8204    XT-PIC-XT        ide0
NMI:          0
LOC:          0
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

αν δεν τη χρειάζεσαι κάνε edit το:


```
/etc/inittab
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δεν μπορεί ο driver να σετάρει τη σειριακή, άφησε το BIOS να την σετάρει. Δοκίμασε να μπεις στο CMOS Setup και να απενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή *PNP Operating System Installed* ή δώσε IRQ χειροκίνητα δηλώνοντας την ως Legacy κάρτα.

----------


## baskin

Τελικά την απενεργοποίησα από το inittab και σταμάτησαν τα μηνύματα στα logs. Δεν την χρειάζομαι έτσι κι αλλιώς, οπότε θα μείνει έτσι.

Είδωμεν για τα κολήματα.

----------

